# New 44 bullet



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’ve had this mold awhile but didn’t get to pour any. Been pouring bullets today and yesterday. This new mold is a import from Slovakia. Don’t know exactly where that is, somewhere east of Cleveland. Anyway a very well made product. It pours a 214gr HBWC or a 248gr WC. Comes with 2 sets of core pins for either.
Nice thing is you don’t have to remove core pins. Just pour and push core pin shafts and it removes bullet from cavity and falls right off, no release agent needed. Bullets have sharp detail unlike Lee molds. Blocks machined from brass. I ran about 300 and taking a break before I run them through sizer.


















Loading them tomorrow.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Wad cutters don't only punch a nice hole in paper, they make for a nice defensive round as well. One of these days I'll start pouring and reloading, maybe when I retire.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I killed a doe with a 45 242gr WC. I picked up wrong ammo but didn’t have time to run back home and return before dark. Shot at about 30yds, classic broadside hit. Bullet went clear through. Wasn’t bang flop but only went about 25 yards before it collapsed. That bullet only humming along about 750fps.
The 44special and 44mags with this bullet will be a little less, 700fps. You can’t jack these HBWCs up to much or skirts will deform our strip.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice glad to see your happy so far with the product. Not being a reloader myself. What did it roughly cost you to make your 300 bullets? Material cost? Rough melt cost? Cost of the mold etc? Your time cost? What is the cost of roughly the same 300 rounds from store already made? I thought about getting possibly into the making aspect and wonder if it’s worth it. I spoke to a gun shop by me a couple years ago and the cost to make shot gun shells (birdshot) over buying it by the case was it was cheaper buying the ammo then making. I realize when buying your not able to dial in the ammo as well to the gun. But just trying to pick your brain a little


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

This mold is specialty run $150. You can get Lee molds around $25. Seeing as I already have everything, the powder, primer & bullet for 44-45 is going to run me about $10 a box/50. I have never bought lead or tin. $300 should put you in decent loading outfit. At store bought $50 a box all you have to loose is your time. Ain’t nothing worth watching on TV.


----------

